# Troubleshooting VC Radiance



## Bustersaunders (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi all,
I recently acquired a VC Radiance VF gas stove. The issue I’m having I believe is a bad valve. 
Yesterday I could get the pilot on fine, and light the stove then after about two mins the valve would shut off. Restart with the same results a few times. Tested the pile and got .750+ with main off and .360mv while engaged. 
Today I messed with it again and had the same issue the first try but this time the pilot stayed lit. “Weird” I thought and turned the valve to off. The pilot stayed on. I couldn’t get the pilot off. I juggled the valve a bit and it turned off. Re lit and now the main valve won’t engage. Voltages are good and the valve clicks but no gas. I did get it to light a few times but with the same 2 min issue as before. Oh, and the pilot doesn’t shut off. 

Bad control valve maybe?

Buster


----------



## wooduser (Dec 19, 2018)

Bustersaunders said:


> Hi all,
> I recently acquired a VC Radiance VF gas stove. The issue I’m having I believe is a bad valve.
> Yesterday I could get the pilot on fine, and light the stove then after about two mins the valve would shut off. Restart with the same results a few times. Tested the pile and got .750+ with main off and .360mv while engaged.
> Today I messed with it again and had the same issue the first try but this time the pilot stayed lit. “Weird” I thought and turned the valve to off. The pilot stayed on. I couldn’t get the pilot off. I juggled the valve a bit and it turned off. Re lit and now the main valve won’t engage. Voltages are good and the valve clicks but no gas. I did get it to light a few times but with the same 2 min issue as before. Oh, and the pilot doesn’t shut off.
> ...


Please post the complete model number of the stove,  which will be found on the rating plate,  usually somewhere near the gas valve.


Is this a direct vent stove?


We are having issues separating some Radiance model stoves that are direct vent,  from others that are B vented appliances.

<<Yesterday I could get the pilot on fine, and light the stove then after about two mins the valve would shut off


When you say "shut off"  be more clear as to exactly what shut off.  The main burner only?  The main burner and pilot burner both?


<<Re lit and now the main valve won’t engage.


Again,  what exactly do you mean when you say the main valve wont engage?  The pilot gas wont turn on?  The pilot is lit bu the main burner gas wont turn on?

Please post the make and model of the electric gas valve.  That is usually listed on the front of the gas valve itself.


----------



## Bustersaunders (Dec 20, 2018)

wooduser said:


> Please post the complete model number of the stove,  which will be found on the rating plate,  usually somewhere near the gas valve.
> 
> 
> Is this a direct vent stove?
> ...



The physical tag is missing from the stove but it is the Vent Free RUVSOD Propane

<<When you say "shut off"  be more clear as to exactly what shut off.  The main burner only?  The main burner and pilot burner both?

Main burner and the pilot shut off. After a few mins. 

<<Again,  what exactly do you mean when you say the main valve wont engage?  The pilot gas wont turn on?  The pilot is lit bu the main burner gas wont turn on?

Day two, pilot lights just fine as before but now the main burner won’t turn on. I can hear the valve click and I have good voltage. Also, the pilot light will not turn off now. I have to kill it by turning off the gas. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooduser (Dec 20, 2018)

Unfortunately,  my opinion is that the margin of safety with unvented equipment is so narrow that it is imperative that stove owners read,  understand and follow all the warnings manufacturers provide in their instruction manuals.

This usually requires that any defects in how the equipment is operating be diagnosed and repaired by a competent person in person.

So unfortunately,  the only responsible thing for me to do,  in my opinion,  is to refer you to get service on your stove locally.  

Sorry I can't be of further help.


----------



## Bustersaunders (Dec 20, 2018)

That is unfortunate but I understand. I've been an electrician for 18 yrs so I understand your reluctance. I've also been a fixer of things my entire life, troubleshooting is what keeps work interesting. 

It seems to me the coil that operates the main burner valve is weak. I have the proper voltage from the thermopile, .750mv when main burner is not selected and .360mv when I turn the main burner on. When the stove is running it burns very well. I've had the entire thing apart for a cleanup/restore. 

Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Bustersaunders (Dec 20, 2018)

I attempted cleaning the thermopile and thermostat. It definitely was dirty. Although when reassembled it still performed the same. Pilot lights, main burner comes on, then after a minute or two the main burner and pilot go out. 

Seems to me the thermocouple is going bad. It must barely have enough power to keep the pilot on but when the main kicks on the air flow cools it and the safety valve shuts the whole thing down. I think I'll be ordering a complete ODS pilot assembly. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustersaunders (Dec 22, 2018)

New ODS pilot assembly installed. Been going  for an hour so far. The thermocouple was going bad and causing the safety valve to trip out. 

Maybe this info will help someone else. 






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mightydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Have a VC Radiance Vent Free propane stove I  bought new in 2000.  Past few years have had issues with the pilot going out after stove burning for approximately 30-45 minutes.  Pilot stays lit with no problem.  Had a service tech come out to clean and replace thermopile assembly and when he finished the pilot will not stay lit when turned to “on”.  He thinks bad valve which is not available anymore and no replacements available.  As I stated, pilot will stay lit but as soon as I turn to the ON position it will go out.  Any other ideas?  Model RUVS40.


----------

